# Hypnotherapist in Guadalajara?



## aithne (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm an exchange student from the UK living in Guadalajara till next June, and I have decided that I would like to consult a hypnotherapist. 

I don't have a lot of problems communicating in Spanish, but I think an English speaking therapist would be better for me to communicate fully... Is there anyone who knows of an English-speaking hypnotherapist in Guadalajara?? Preferably in/around the centre (because I live very close to the cathedral) or somewhere easily accessible by bus/tren ligero. I've searched the seccion amarilla but not really found anything. If anyone could help I would be so grateful.


----------



## verdeva (Sep 18, 2008)

*Hip "Hypnotheripists" Guad*



aithne said:


> I'm an exchange student from the UK living in Guadalajara till next June, and I have decided that I would like to consult a hypnotherapist.
> 
> I don't have a lot of problems communicating in Spanish, but I think an English speaking therapist would be better for me to communicate fully... Is there anyone who knows of an English-speaking hypnotherapist in Guadalajara?? Preferably in/around the centre (because I live very close to the cathedral) or somewhere easily accessible by bus/tren ligero. I've searched the seccion amarilla but not really found anything. If anyone could help I would be so grateful.


I Googled "Guadalajara Hypnotherapist" and got a few hits, you might want to try the same.

One hit that stood out was the American Council of Hypnotherapist Examiners, which included a certified examiner in Guadalajara. By contacting them you might have your best results. The reason I am not including the URL is that this Forum prohibits posting them:
Ramerez, Juan Francisco
Centro Mexicano de Programacion Neurolinguistica
Ave. Hidalgo No. 1681
Col., Lodron de Guerva
Guadalajara
Jal. C.P. 44600
Mexico
3361-58447 Tel


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

lic. psic deborha hdz. stokes
family phsychologist and hypnotist
riberas del pilar and guadalajara
riberas:376-765-5523 cell:33 3270 3226

trained in england,married to a brit and speaks english .
mi esposa went to her to quit smoking.


----------

